# fly for free



## pointsjunkie (Apr 11, 2009)

after many requests from many people i decided to start a blog about traveling for free. anyone has any questions PM me and i will answer them on the blog.

barbra


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 11, 2009)

*I have a blog, too.* Its called the Hosehead-Products Blog.
My mission statement:  This is my way of appearing important to others.

http://hosehead-products.blogspot.com/


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 11, 2009)

cute!!!!

are you sure you are not from flyer talk , people on TUG are nice!!!!


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 11, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> *I have a blog, too.* Its called the Hosehead-Products Blog.
> My mission statement:  This is my way of appearing important to others.
> 
> http://hosehead-products.blogspot.com/



wow. that is the worst Blog I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## tombo (Apr 11, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> wow. that is the worst Blog I have ever seen in my life.



This person is proud to be from Florida State. This blog shoud be expected. I do like the Seminoles though. It is great when the indian rides out on the horse.  Oooooh oh ooooh a   oooooh ooh ooh. Do the chop while you chant. It firms up those flabby triceps.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 12, 2009)

tombo said:


> This person is proud to be from Florida State.



A minor correction:
I am a University of Florida alum, and FSU is our mortal enemy.  We do not do that silly chop
... we do a Gator *chomp*.  National football champs in 2006 & 2008.

In 2007, a usenet group in which I participated was overrun with bloggers telling us that they knew crap that the rest of us did not.  It was "Marketing Your Blog - 101." In response, I created my intentionally worthless blog with no intent to promote it, except to self-important bloggers who trolled other groups for readers.  I take pride in its worthlessness.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 12, 2009)

[Merged w-Other Post]


----------



## tombo (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, a Steve Spurrier fan. My bad.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 12, 2009)

pointsjunkie said:


> after many requests from many people i decided to start a blog about traveling for free. anyone has any questions PM me and i will answer them on the blog.
> 
> barbra


 
Thanks for the heads up.  
From your posts here on TUG, it is apparent you've spent alot of time honing your knowledge and skills working the various points systems.  I think you've also mentioned that you teach community ed classes on the subject.  It's good to know there are places one can go to learn from others' experience.


----------



## BevL (Apr 12, 2009)

In my favourites - I'll be checking in.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 12, 2009)

pointsjunkie said:


> after many requests from many people i decided to start a blog about traveling for free. anyone has any questions PM me and i will answer them on the blog.
> 
> barbra


Thanks, Barbra.  I'm something of a Rapid Rewards junkie -- I earned a Southwest companion pass this year, almost solely via credit cards -- but I don't know as much about other miles systems. 

So, do you teach community college courses about frequent flyer points?  How did you get that job - did you pitch the idea to the schools?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 12, 2009)

tombo said:


> Oh yeah, a Steve Spurrier fan. My bad.



Spurrier was a GOD in Gainesville, Florida, until he screwed the pooch by leaving.

Here's another frequent traveller blog -- http://boardingarea.com/blogs/pointswizard/
This one is apparently edited by TUG member "mlsmn."

My apologies to Barbra, who it appears, actually has something useful to say.  I suggest
that she consider setting up a website with a F.A.Q. page to make it more accessible.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 12, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Spurrier was a GOD in Gainesville, Florida, until he screwed the pooch by leaving.
> 
> Here's another frequent traveller blog -- http://boardingarea.com/blogs/pointswizard/
> This one is apparently edited by TUG member "mlsmn."



Good find with lots of useful info.

I also agree that FSU has the most annoying band theme song, but the women there are pretty hot.

Between the three Florida schools, I personally like University of Miami the best as they are the Bad Boys of Florida and have won more national championships than FSU and UF combined.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2009)

more anti FSU talk will result in me whipping out the Ban-Hammer!






FSU c/o 97  =)


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 12, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Spurrier was a GOD in Gainesville, Florida, until he screwed the pooch by leaving.
> 
> Here's another frequent traveller blog -- http://boardingarea.com/blogs/pointswizard/
> This one is apparently edited by TUG member "mlsmn."
> ...



thanks i accept your apology. now i have to get some help from my kids on how to set up a wab site with a F.A.Q. page. the blog took me forever.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2009)

An FAQ is just a list of frequently asked questions with answers - it can be part of your blog - it doesn't have to be in a special format.  Example of an FAQ.    Consider doing your writing with a word processing program, where you can use the spell check and editing functions, and then cut and paste your final draft to your blog.  What was hard for you with the blog - the program itself?


----------



## Dori (Apr 13, 2009)

We are flying SW for free to Reno next weekend.    I would dearly love to have a SW cc, but they are not available to Canadians.  

We do collect Airmiles, using our Amex, and shopping at sponsors.  In October I cashed in a kazillion points to send  DH and DS to Ireland.

Dori


----------



## Judy (Apr 13, 2009)

pointsjunkie said:


> after many requests from many people i decided to start a blog about traveling for free. anyone has any questions PM me and i will answer them on the blog. barbra



Thanks for taking the time to post so much helpful information and giving us the link :whoopie:


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 13, 2009)

Pointsjunkie,
Don't forget that you can book a rental car and get half a credit for SW Rapid Rewards from the rental car company. We have used Dollar lately and put the car in my wife's name each time, as she uses SW more often. We have a Budget car reserved as well with that half credit going to SW. That half credit should be enough to get over 16 for another free flight.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG - there is another mile-[junkie] in the universe!!  My husband insists I am the queen...


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 13, 2009)

Fletcher921 said:


> OMG - there is another mile-[junkie] in the universe!!  My husband insists I am the queen...



we will have to compare notes. mine will be able to since i am using my own experiences in the blog.:whoopie:


----------



## linsj (Apr 13, 2009)

If you really want to become a points and miles junkie, hang out at flyertalk.com. What I've learned there has allowed me to travel like I'm rich even though I'm not.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 13, 2009)

linsj said:


> If you really want to become a points and miles junkie, hang out at flyertalk.com. What I've learned there has allowed me to travel like I'm rich even though I'm not.



i do  go on the site, but most of those people travel for business so they have millions of points. i don't travel for business i just learned how to work the system so i can travel for free many times a year for vacations.

i also find them not to be very nice. they lose their patience with newbies. so i read their and offer my opinion when i think it is needed.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 13, 2009)

Barb, I was soooooo impressed with your knowledge of FF programs/promotions that we discussed at our lunch last year - I have bookmarked your website and will check it frequently.

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2009)

Barbra - If you don't mind me asking, on average, how much do you charge per month on your credit cards?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 14, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Barbra - If you don't mind me asking, on average, how much do you charge per month on your credit cards?



anywhere between 4-5k per month but that includes cable, cell, storage units, all living expenses that we can charge.


----------



## geekette (Apr 15, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> IIn 2007, a usenet group in which I participated was overrun with bloggers telling us that they knew crap that the rest of us did not.  It was "Marketing Your Blog - 101." In response, I created my intentionally worthless blog with no intent to promote it, except to self-important bloggers who trolled other groups for readers.  I take pride in its worthlessness.



:hysterical:


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 16, 2009)

geekette said:


> :hysterical:



Like "twitter"... As if the world wants to read about... _[self censored]_.


----------

